# has 8800gt became cheap?(only 6k)



## iyuvabharat (Oct 31, 2008)

i heard in india.com that 8800gt has become only 6k ,is it true ?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 31, 2008)

Nope.
XFX one costs around 12k.
Other company versions of 88GT are around 11k


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

9600gt costs 6.5k not 8800gt


----------



## utsav (Oct 31, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Nope.
> XFX one costs around 12k.
> Other company versions of 88GT are around 11k



y its so costly still ??


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 1, 2008)

zebronics and leadtek 8800gt is around 10k


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 1, 2008)

u can find herelink


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 1, 2008)

utsav said:


> y its so costly still ??



Its dropped 3k in some 4-5 months due to HD4850 .. And now XFX one is for 12k or so.


----------

